# Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2011)

*Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Noch dauert es einen Weile bis die Sandy Bridge E CPUs in den Handel kommen, die Infos häufen sich aber. Auf ocworkbench gibt es nun eine Meldung über einen nicht näher genannten Sandy Bridge E Prozessor der auf 5GHz übertaktet wurde, mit Luftkühlung. Die CPU lief mit einem Multiplikator von 41 und einem Base Clock von 120Mhz, was exakt 4,92GHz ergibt. Man nennt zwar nicht genau welche CPU es war, einen Multi von 41 erreicht man allerdings nur mit den 6 Kernern, der Quad Core i7-3820 hat keinen offenen Multiplikator und der Turbo Multi geht nur bis 39. Die Idle Temp betrug 45 Grad bei einer vCore von 1,51Volt.

Diese Meldung birgt nun 2 wesentliche Aspekte. Zum einen sind damit frühere Meldungen über einem Stock Verbrauch des Sandy Bridge E von 180Watt praktisch widerlegt, > 200Watt die ein deratiger Prozessor übertaktet verbrauchen würde wären nichtmal mit High End Luftkühlern zu kühlen. Der 2 Punkt ist das auch hier über den Base Clock übertaktet wurde, was zum einen feineres übertakten und zum anderen auch ein übertakten des Quad Cores i7-3820, welcher über keinen offenen Multi verfügt, ermöglicht.

Quelle: Intel Sandy Bridge-e processors can overclock pretty well reaching 5GHz on AIR*|*Comex 2011 Price List | LIano | AMD 990FX | BullDozer | APU | Socket FM1 | OCWORKBENCH

mfg


----------



## spionkaese (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

5 GHz?
Das machen doch teilweise noch nichtmal die SB N mit


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Hmm 5GHz ist doch nichts neues!
Das macht meine Sandy auch mit dem Mugen II mit!


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

6 Kerne mit der IPC und dem Takt...Nice


----------



## Dynamitarde (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Steht ja nur geschrieben.Nichts Bilder vorhanden
Wie glaubwürdig ist es dann?


----------



## cl55amg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hmm 5GHz ist doch nichts neues!
> Das macht meine Sandy auch mit dem Mugen II mit!


 
Hat dein Sandy auch 6 cores und ein quad channel memory interface?


----------



## Snake7 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Hat dein Sandy auch 6 cores und ein quad channel memory interface?


 Dumme Frage - natürlich.
Ansonsten würde der Vergleich doch vorne, hinten und in der mitte total hängen.
:


----------



## cl55amg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage - natürlich.
> Ansonsten würde der Vergleich doch vorne, hinten und in der mitte total hängen.
> :


 Dann zeig mir doch mal bitte so eine CPU die jetzt erhältlich ist.


----------



## Jan565 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

5GHz packt der SB und der BD unter Luft. Also wo ist das etwas besonderes?


----------



## cl55amg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



Jan565 schrieb:


> 5GHz packt der SB und der BD unter Luft. Also wo ist das etwas besonderes?


 OK versuchen wir es hier auch nochmal, was ist der Unterschied zwischen SB und SB-E? Die Antwort darauf wird dir auch deine Frage beantworten


----------



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das macht meine Sandy auch mit dem Mugen II mit!



der hat aber weder 6 Kerne noch einen Quad Channel MC noch (12)15MB LLC



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Steht ja nur geschrieben.Nichts Bilder vorhanden


 
Ja, leider gibts keine Bilder - mal sehn ob da noch was nach kommt.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also wo ist das etwas besonderes?


 
Das es sich um einen 6 Kerner handelt und man offenbar trotzdem noch bei 5GHz mit Luft kühlen kann.

mfg


----------



## cl55amg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das es sich um einen 6 Kerner handelt und man offenbar trotzdem noch bei 5GHz mit Luft kühlen kann.
> mfg


 Dazu kommt das er mehr Cache hat und ein quad channel interface. Aber das wird noch ca. 15 mal erwähnt werden müssen bevor es ankommt


----------



## AeroX (26. Oktober 2011)

Sehr interessante Sache  
Freu mich schon auf weitere OC News


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Naja SB-E ist für mich eh nicht interessant da zu teuer etc.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Die Antwort beantwortet genau garnichts. Ob 4, 6 oder 8 Kerne.
Das ganze ist sowieso eine Diskussion im luftleeren Raum. Da wurde also ein SBE übertaktet. Es wurde noch nicht einmal erwähnt, ob er dabei in irgendeiner Form belastet wurde. Da steht nur was von Temperatur im Idle.
Ziemlich viel Gegacker über etwas, von dem man nicht weiß, wie und womit es gelaufen ist.


----------



## King_Sony (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Da wird man mit seinem 2,4Ghz C2D fast neidisch 




cl55amg schrieb:


> befor


No offence


----------



## cl55amg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



King_Sony schrieb:


> No offence


 None taken...


----------



## jules.m (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



cl55amg schrieb:


> OK versuchen wir es hier auch nochmal, was ist der Unterschied zwischen SB und SB-E? Die Antwort darauf wird dir auch deine Frage beantworten



Das kann ich dir sagen 

110€ für ein Durchschnittsmainboard gegen ~200€
275€ für das Topmodell gegen 1000€ 

ich bin doch nicht irre und leg soviel kohle für nen prozzi hin


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Also naja war doch fast klar...nur was neue ist das Basetakt auf 120 geht sonst echt egal.
Da weder Bilder werde sonst was dazu ist. Also wieder runter kommen und Tee trinken !


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



jules.m schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen
> 
> 110€ für ein Durchschnittsmainboard gegen ~200€
> 275€ für das Topmodell gegen 1000€
> ...


Bis zu 100% Performanceunterschied hast du vergessen.
Und dass du gerade Highend mit Lowend verglichen hast...

Also sollten diese Werte stimmen (unter Last, Luft usw) sind 50% mehr Cores (Vergleich zu SB 4Core+SMT) + mehr Cache usw doch sehr beachtlich. Gut die integrierte Grafik fehlt (die doch einiges an DIE Fläche nimmt), aber 4Channelinterface frisst auch nochmal Energie und Transistoren. Also: wäre beachtlich.... WENN das mit HALBWEGS vernünftigen Verbrauch realisierbar ist (von wieviel Watt sprechen wir).
ob 5GHZ mit einem Bulli unter Luft möglich sind? Hmm, sicher nur mit nochmal 50% mehr Energieverbrauch und 50% weniger Leistung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 6 Kerne mit der IPC und dem Takt...Nice


 
Steht aber nicht da, ob es 6 Kerne waren, kann auch nur einer oder 2 gewesen sein.


----------



## jules.m (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Bis zu 100% Performanceunterschied hast du vergessen.
> Und dass du gerade Highend mit Lowend verglichen hast...
> 
> Also sollten diese Werte stimmen (unter Last, Luft usw) sind 50% mehr Cores (Vergleich zu SB 4Core+SMT) + mehr Cache usw doch sehr beachtlich. Gut die integrierte Grafik fehlt (die doch einiges an DIE Fläche nimmt), aber 4Channelinterface frisst auch nochmal Energie und Transistoren. Also: wäre beachtlich.... WENN das mit HALBWEGS vernünftigen Verbrauch realisierbar ist (von wieviel Watt sprechen wir).
> ob 5GHZ mit einem Bulli unter Luft möglich sind? Hmm, sicher nur mit nochmal 50% mehr Energieverbrauch und 50% weniger Leistung...


 

ein i7-2600k ist Low End? und der SB-E ist doppelt so schnell?? 
träum weiter, das ding ist sowas von unattraktiv für leute die nicht auch noch nen porsche in der garage stehen haben...
also 5GHz unter luft haun mich jetz echt nicht vom hocker. vorallem säuft der wahrscheinlich auch noch wie ein loch^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Das tippe ich aber auch, der hat ja schon 130 Watt TDP mit Standardtakt, bei 5GHz sind das Werte, die keiner mehr für sinnvoll erachten kann.


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



jules.m schrieb:


> ein i7-2600k ist Low End? und der SB-E ist doppelt so schnell??
> träum weiter, das ding ist sowas von unattraktiv für leute die nicht auch noch nen porsche in der garage stehen haben...
> also 5GHz unter luft haun mich jetz echt nicht vom hocker. vorallem säuft der wahrscheinlich auch noch wie ein loch^^


Kleiner Selfown meinerseits, dachte du beziehst dich auf Bulldozer. Sry. 
Ach ich schrieb bis zu 100% nicht durchgehend. Aber selbst das ist in dem fall falsch (wie gesagt, dachte du meinst Bulldozer).

Aber: ich hab zwar keinen Porsche, aber die SB-E (und Ivy Bridge-E hoffentlich auch beherrbergende) Plattform, wird der Nachfolger zum 980X


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ach ich schrieb bis zu 100% nicht durchgehend. Aber selbst das ist in dem fall falsch (wie gesagt, dachte du meinst Bulldozer).


 
Die 100% hast du im Vergleich zum 990X, wenn das Programm eben Befehlssätze benutzt, die der Gulftown noch nicht hat, logisch ist die neue CPU da schneller.
Ein i3 ist da auch schneller als ein 990X, ist aber trotzdem kein Maßstab.


----------



## Rollora (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 100% hast du im Vergleich zum 990X, wenn das Programm eben Befehlssätze benutzt, die der Gulftown noch nicht hat, logisch ist die neue CPU da schneller.
> Ein i3 ist da auch schneller als ein 990X, ist aber trotzdem kein Maßstab.


Ich bezog mich wie gesagt auf den Vergleich der SB-E und Bulli


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Sandy E ist nur dann 50% schneller als Sandy N, wenn das Programm komplett Multi Core ist, sonst nicht, wie z.B. der Cinebench.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Battlefield 3 jetzt 50% mehr Frames generiert, nur weil du da einen Hexacore einbaust.


----------



## amdpro (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja SB-E ist für mich eh nicht interessant da zu teuer etc.


 
*Also ich finde ihn zu billig!*

Ich finde 500 bzw. 1000 Euro zu wenig, als das es die Leute lehren würde sich mal einen gescheiten Job zu suchen
und sich nicht auf ihrem H4, Taschengeld oder faulen Po/Hintern der Deutschland noch weiter in die Krise rutschen lässt, auszuruhen! 

Abgesehen davon das es die CPU durchaus wert wäre...


----------



## Thaodan (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



amdpro schrieb:


> *Also ich finde ihn zu billig!*
> 
> Ich finde 500 bzw. 1000 Euro zu wenig, als das es die Leute lehren würde sich mal einen gescheiten Job zu suchen
> und sich nicht auf ihrem H4, Taschengeld oder faulen Po/Hintern der Deutschland noch weiter in die Krise rutschen lässt, auszuruhen!
> ...


 
ich find die Aussage nen bischen hart ja das mit den H4lern aber wenn der CPU für normal sterblich sein soll sind mehr als 1000€ nicht drin.


----------



## Rollora (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy E ist nur dann 50% schneller als Sandy N, wenn das Programm komplett Multi Core ist, sonst nicht, wie z.B. der Cinebench.
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Battlefield 3 jetzt 50% mehr Frames generiert, nur weil du da einen Hexacore einbaust.


ja sag einmal wie oft muss ich dir das denn noch sagen, dass ich den Vergleich SB-E vs Bulldozer herangezogen habe....


----------



## bulldozer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das tippe ich aber auch, der hat ja schon 130 Watt TDP mit Standardtakt, bei 5GHz sind das Werte, die keiner mehr für sinnvoll erachten kann.


 
Der CPU Verbrauch beim anheben der Vcore skaliert mit jeder CPU bzw. Architektur anders.. und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, glaube ich nicht, dass nen SB-E 6Kerner @ 5 GHz mehr ziehen wird als nen übertakteter Bulldozer. Dieser reißt ja gleich das doppelte aus der Steckdose sobald man auf 4,6 - 4,8 GHz geht während die jetzigen SB's ziemlich konstant mit dem Takt skalieren. Daher denke ich, dass der 6-Kerner nicht so in die Höhe gehen wird wie BD in Sachen Stromverbrauch (bei gleichem Takt natürlich)..


----------



## Rollora (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Der CPU Verbrauch beim anheben der Vcore skaliert mit jeder CPU bzw. Architektur anders.. und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, glaube ich nicht, dass nen SB-E 6Kerner @ 5 GHz mehr ziehen wird als nen übertakteter Bulldozer. Dieser reißt ja gleich das doppelte aus der Steckdose sobald man auf 4,6 - 4,8 GHz geht während die jetzigen SB's ziemlich konstant mit dem Takt skalieren. Daher denke ich, dass der 6-Kerner nicht so in die Höhe gehen wird wie BD in Sachen Stromverbrauch (bei gleichem Takt natürlich)..


 Da der Bulldozer generell DEUTLICH mehr verbraucht bei gleichem Takt (noch nicht von Watt pro Leistung) sprechend, könnte deine Annahme stimmen. Allerdings müsste man das ganze Untersuchen, bzw wirklich ausprobieren. Es hängt nämlich viel vom Prozess ab (und natürlich auch von der Architektur) und es könnte sein, dass der für den Bulldozer verwendete 32nm Prozess bis zu einer gewissen Taktfrequenz halbwegs Linear  verlustleistung aufbaut, und somit selbst bei 5 Ghz in überschaubaren  Rahmen bleibt, während der der 32nm vom Core i7 bis zu einer gewissen Frequenz linear skaliert (vom Stromverbrauch her) und dann plötzlich anspringt und die exponenz höher ist als bei AMD.

Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, bei den Summen die Intel in die Forschung steckt, die Prozessoren optimiert usw.
Also ich glaub dir da auch eher, dass der AMD weitaus mehr verbrädt als der Intel bei 5 Ghz. Obs die Architektur leichter mitmacht weiß ich nicht, eher schon, sie ist auf hohe Taktfrequenzen ausgelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



Rollora schrieb:


> ja sag einmal wie oft muss ich dir das denn noch sagen, dass ich den Vergleich SB-E vs Bulldozer herangezogen habe....


 
Wenn interessiert denn Bulldozer, wenn du Sandy E vergleichen willst?


----------



## El Sativa (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



amdpro schrieb:


> *Also ich finde ihn zu billig!*
> 
> Ich finde 500 bzw. 1000 Euro zu wenig, als das es die Leute lehren würde sich mal einen gescheiten Job zu suchen
> und sich nicht auf ihrem H4, Taschengeld oder faulen Po/Hintern der Deutschland noch weiter in die Krise rutschen lässt, auszuruhen!
> ...


 ich finde deine worte haben etwas verallgemeinerndes. viele, so wie ich, kaufen sich keinen 1000€ prozi, weil er zum eigenen nutzen keinen gegenwert darstellt. 500€ sind für mich interessant, aber auch noch zu viel, als das ich den unbedingt haben müsste. ich warte da lieber bis dieser an der 350€ grenze krazt.
das heisst aber nicht, das ich nicht das geld habe, das ich h4 beziehe, faul auf meinem hintern sitze und vom taschengeld meinen rechner aufrüsten muss. es geht um den persönlichen wert. wenn ein solches teil jemandem zu teuer ist, egal ob er nun die mittel hat oder nicht, ist es einfach ein grund den man hinnehmen muss und der auch sinnvoll ist. mir wär ein ferrari auch zu teuer weil da nur eine tussi mitfahren kann. da schon eher panamera.
wenn du dir mein fahrrad anschaust und dann den preis hörst, sagst du auch das man sich dafür ein guten gebrauchtwagen kaufen kann. aber das ist es mir im gegensatz zu dir ja auch wert, weil ich es brauchen will.
aber trotzdem; die angesprochene klientel darf sich auch angesprochen fühlen, da ich der meinung bin, das man nur werte schafft und schätzt, wenn man was dafür geleistet hat und diese dann auch verdient.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

heeem 5 ghz..mir schweben, da schon wieder Falterische Gedanken im Raum..was wird die CPU wohl leisten..tippe mal so auf 40-55k ppd


----------



## Hübie (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



amdpro schrieb:


> *Also ich finde ihn zu billig!*
> 
> Ich finde 500 bzw. 1000 Euro zu wenig, als das es die Leute lehren würde sich mal einen gescheiten Job zu suchen
> und sich nicht auf ihrem H4, Taschengeld oder faulen Po/Hintern der Deutschland noch weiter in die Krise rutschen lässt, auszuruhen!
> ...




Was ist denn bei dir da oben verknotet?
Weil ich jetzt keine 500 oder 1000 Euro für eine CPU ausgebe bin ich Taschengeldempfänger oder wie ist das bitte sehr gemeint? Was hast du denn für einen tollen Job mit ach so viel Geld, hä? Unter all den Mitgliedern hier bist du das erste Mitglied, welches mit einem Bein auf meiner Igno-Liste steht. Glückwunsch  Unreifes geplapper so was....

Zum Thema:
Die News is nix Wert. Null Details. "Regular heatsink" - aha. DDR-2400 - aha  41*120=4920 - aha! Machen viele modernen CPUs im Leerlauf (jaaaa auch Sechskerner!)  45°C@1.51 Volt - idle. Schaut nach viel Verbrauch unter Vollast aus. Da wirds interessant zu erfahren wie der Turbo hier arbeitet. Denke nicht, das der 6*full power hergibt.

LG Hübie


----------



## Rollora (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert denn Bulldozer, wenn du Sandy E vergleichen willst?


Verstehe deinen Satz nicht: kann an der mangelnden Grammatik, den gravierenden Rechtschreibfehlern oder einfach auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht weiß, worauf du rauswillst (und du auch nicht, schließlich hast du nicht verstanden worums mir geht, der Kollege mit dem ich die Diskussion führte sehr wohl)...


----------



## Rico2751988 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



amdpro schrieb:


> *Also ich finde ihn zu billig!*
> 
> Ich finde 500 bzw. 1000 Euro zu wenig, als das es die Leute lehren würde sich mal einen gescheiten Job zu suchen
> und sich nicht auf ihrem H4, Taschengeld oder faulen Po/Hintern der Deutschland noch weiter in die Krise rutschen lässt, auszuruhen!
> ...


 
Gehts?  Ich z.B. finde, kein Prozi ist das wert. Ich WILL mir sowas garnicht mehr leisten 
Ich hatte damals nen Athlon FX für etwas über 1000 €. Damals das schnellste, was man bekommen konnte. Musst ich einfach haben. Fordern konnte ich ihn nicht so wirklich. Als ich ihn dann mal bei Ebay verkaufen wollte, habe ich gedacht, mir fällt die Kinnlade runter, das Ding war nichts mehr wert. Heute arbeitet er in nem Wohnzimmer-PC von meinem Vadder.
Das mit dem H4 kann man sich übrigens denken, aber man muss es nicht öffentlich schreiben, über sowas kann man sich, wenn, nur aufregen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine 1000€+ CPU den Hardcore-Horst (Hartz4er aus Überzeugung) aus seinem Sofa an die Arbeit holt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich ihn mir kaufen.

Außerdem soll doch jeder kaufen was er möchte, außerdem ist mir lieber h4ler kaufen sich sowas, als das ganze Geld für zB Drogen auszugeben.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge E: 5GHz mit Luftkühlung*



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> heeem 5 ghz..mir schweben, da schon wieder Falterische Gedanken im Raum..was wird die CPU wohl leisten..tippe mal so auf 40-55k ppd



Mit diesen Gedanken bist du nicht alleine


----------

